# Interested in Schutzhund/Currently in SA, TX



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am currently in San Antonio, TX and my husband and I are moving to Washington next year. We will be getting a new GSD pup after moving (I have spoken with Ray Reid at Vom HausReid). I am extremely interested in getting into the sport with my new pup (when we get it) and I also informed Ray of this. Are there any clubs around here that will let me come in and start learning? Is there anything in particular I need to look for in my new pup? I am new to this entire sport so I have millions of ?'s.
I have an 8.5 y/o GSD that I did obedience and was going to work on with agility, but he has health issues and that put a stop in it. Any healp would be appreciated.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Check out the clubs at Schutzhund USA. They list all USA clubs
http://www.germanshepherddog.com

http://www.dvgamerica.com


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Lisa Maze is in San Antonio. Her malinois Feist is the only dog in the states to title in French Ring 3, Mondio Ring 3, AND SchH3. I think she mostly trains in mondio now but I'm sure she is a great resource of all things dog

Her site: http://muttamorphosisdogtraining.com/


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When you go to clubs to observe, talk to the people about which characteristics make a good Schutzhund prospect. When you talk to Ray, be honestly, brutally, painfully honest about your wishes, expectations, worries, level of experience, training style and so on. He will match you with a pup that will be the right fit for you. He has years of experience, and will know what to look for in a pup that will fit the bill.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Jason. I bookmarked the page.
Lucia, I had a very good talk with him and will go way more in depth on the questionare. I want a male with a good drive. My husband wants a female. I'm gonna let Ray help me on that one, lol


----------

